# Yellow River Near Holt



## Fairlane63 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been lurking on the PFF for a long time now and finally have a question that I can't find an answer to: What is the fishing like on the Yellow River near Holt?



I will probably be staying at the River's Edge campground off of I-10 exit 45 for a week in early April and would like to use their ramp to launch my boat. I've fished the Yellow a lot in the past, but never more than a mile or two above the Hwy 87 crossing. I'd like to do some bream/ catfish fishing. Does anybody have any advice?



-Chris W.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Fairlane63. I fish the lower end of yellow river, so I cant say about the upper end. Take your camera and give us a report.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried crappie fishing out there last weekend sat., and sunday with no luck, I talked to a fellow on the river and he said that his brother had caught a few earlier in the week.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been up there a couple of times, real quite back in there. I never did catch anything but I was up there after a big strom last time.


----------

